# Pierre Moulu and Dominique Phinot are pretty mutch underground? why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Take for instance the great Dominique Phinot, he great yet there nothing available except a lamention on naxos and a cd out of print on brabant ensemble  crap, but i still have the naxos lamentation it's 11.30 longs yey...and that about it 

Than i ask politely naxos why not a full cd of mister Phinot .

Than what about Pierre Moulu once again it's on brabant ensemble oh sweet oh great than blast seem out of print i can't order it..:devil: is laughting at me.

Than naxos provided a pierre moulu song or two on some various compilation , than i ask why not a full cd, would this be geneous?

Im sorry if im grumpy if im nagging, and Brilliant if you hear my prayer publish a Phinot or a Moulu full cd box set whatever please pretty please im on my knee head first on the ground, this is how bad i want this to happen.

I feel frustrated im sorry about my behavior :tiphat:
But than again is obscur classical composer of renaissance is what we wont the buyers , the deprofundis of this world, they most be zillion people like me wishing this.


----------

